
Pycorn: interpreted OS written in Python - lehmannro
https://launchpad.net/pycorn
======
tlrobinson
Sounds more fun than NACHOS, which is what my OS course was taught with:
<http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/tom/nachos/>

~~~
mrtron
Uwaterloo also used NACHOS. I thought it was a great course and a way to build
the foundations of an OS.

I think explicit memory management was a big part of that course though,
creating virtual memory etc.

------
jodrellblank
Don't forget Cleese as well: <http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/14.html>

------
ken
<http://www.unununium.org/> was an earlier attempt at this, and I think it was
even self-hosting, but the site no longer even hosts their source code.

~~~
TimothyFitz
To contrast, Unununium was intended to use python to make rapid prototyping of
novel userland functionality a reality. Pycorn looks like it's primarily a
teaching tool. Both are cool conceptually.

------
utx00
does anyone know if there is one like this written in common lisp?

~~~
kirubakaran
I know one written in elisp... :)

~~~
silentbicycle
Emacs is a good editor, but you can't seriously consider it an OS -- it
doesn't even have threading.

~~~
kirubakaran
I am living in one right now and it doesn't feel like it is not.

Anyway, if DOS3.3 is an OS...

